# Saggy Italian bread



## callmaker60 (Oct 13, 2014)

I like the italian bread i make, but seems like it sags, or goes down a little after i let it proof for an hour then bake.   I looked on youtube and found a couple video's where a trough or gutter is used to kind of help the loaf keep it's shape. Any one use them or have any thoughts?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 13, 2014)

Take a minute to read this, it may help.

The crunchiest-crackliest-chewiest-lightest-EASIEST bread you’ll ever bake. | Flourish - King Arthur Flour's blog


----------



## callmaker60 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Bea, I'll read the article, and give it a try, any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes there are pans that are half rounds.  Just Google "Italian bread loaf pan" and you will come up with tons of choices.  I've had a baguette double loaf pan for years that I use.  You get a rounded bottom and the loaves rise rounded on top.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 14, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Take a minute to read this, it may help.
> 
> The crunchiest-crackliest-chewiest-lightest-EASIEST bread you’ll ever bake. | Flourish - King Arthur Flour's blog



Thanks Bea. I will give this try now.  Its seems easy enough.


----------

